# Hello



## rocketrich (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi I am new to the forums, and I wanted to intoduce myself.:asian: I have been training for a while, I have a black belt in Jijitsu and a brown belt in Aikido


----------



## Kacey (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Have you considered posting this in Meet & Greet as well?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2006)

You'll get more hello's if you post this in the meet and greet, but welcome nonetheless.  Looking forward toward's your discussions.  What style of jujutsu do you practice?


----------

